# Processor Intel Pentium Dual Core (E2140),1.60 GHz (800MHz,1MB,Conroe,S775)



## MI6 (Jul 10, 2009)

How can you advise me to overclock my processor???Thanks in advanceray:ray:ray:


----------



## urban_chaos 2.0 (Aug 24, 2009)

well... go into your bios by pressing the DEL, F2, or F1 key. and go to the cpu configuration.

(DO NOT BREAK anything)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

start by reading the "overclocking thread sticky" at the top of the "overclocking" forum


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what they said ^


----------



## MI6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi i'm TATAR i'm his fr in real life i'll have to go to his house to see his PC on Friday and i'll respond then with the full information that is required by the sticky.
Thx for helping him and for the fast response.U'r help is appreciated  (bow)


----------

